
America may outsmart China in 5G with AI and blockchains - berkeleyjunk
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613499/america-may-outsmart-china-in-5g-with-ai-and-blockchains/
======
tzakrajs
This is article so idiotic it makes me hurt. The researcher is quoted in the
article saying it’s 10 years out. Blockchain??? AI?? What exactly is the
competitive advantage?

------
crooked-v
Blockchains? Yeah, sure, I'd love to have a five-minute proof-of-work lag on
all my calls and a phone running at 100% CPU all the time.

